# 4sale: 52cm Cannondale CAAD5 frame



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

52cm CAAD5 frame/fork and headset $325 Shipped (cont. US)

I got this off ebay as a NOS (new old stock) back in March 2010. I built it up with ultegra and put about 10 miles on it. I have too many bikes and have decided to keep my custom steel and a Merckx. Plus I don't race anymore so I don't need a crit bike. Word on the street is that these Caad5s were the stiffest and fastest handling crit frames ever. Plus it has a level top tube - no girly looking sloping top tube crapola.

geo: 

seat tube center to center 50cm
seat tube center to top of top tube 52cm
top tube center to center 53.5cm
sta 74 deg.
hta 73 deg.
standover 30.5 to 31 inches depending on tire size - i rode it with 700by23 and 700by25 tires.


----------



## Blue4Now (Aug 16, 2007)

god, I love the look of this frame, where are you located?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Lucky man, outside an 07 System, this would be my pick with that color scheme.


----------

